

How to Detect Ad Blocking using Javascript and Google Analytics Event Tracking - cannin
http://idahospuds.blogspot.com/2013/03/how-to-detect-block-ads-using-google.html

======
mschuster91
I'm sorry, but if anyone's business depends on ad-revenue, find a better way
of making income. The ad-block rates will go up massively.

People are fed up with the crapload of popups, layerads, "you will be
redirected to X in Y seconds", and other annoying kinds of advertising... for
many websites one HAS to use an ad blocker to make the sites actually fucking
usable.

The problem for the ad industry is that they opened the box of pandora and
it's WAY too late to get the trust of the users back.

------
htm
"This will only work in the cases where Google Analytics is not blocked."

Without Javascript and Analytics:
[https://docstrings.wordpress.com/2013/03/31/detecting-
adbloc...](https://docstrings.wordpress.com/2013/03/31/detecting-adblock-and-
other-adblocking-addons-without-javascript/)

